# Biden Administration



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Biden picks thus far reveal a return to normalcy, with a cabinet of experienced, responsible leaders for their various responsibilities.

Interesting that Biden created a new national security position for climate change and named John Kerry to the position. Biden and Trudeau can work closely towards the transition to a sustainable green economy. I expect there will be tremendous activity in the next 4 years in solar, wind and other technologies.

Interesting that GM announced that over 50% of their models will be electrically powered in a few years. GM is spending billions to transition to green vehicles and the future of the company may depend on that successful transition.

With government and industry working together the future suddenly looks much brighter.

Janet Yellen is a widely hailed pick for Treasury. Business and Wall Street recognize her competent leadership at the Fed.

As a bonus, many of the appointees have well qualified people coming with them who served in high level of government only 4 years ago.

People are waiting to hear who the new AG will be. Will Biden pick someone who will aggressively pursue the Trumpsters or someone who will let it all go ?

Trump is now entering the "pardons to the Trump faithful" phase of his Presidency.

Will he resign and get a pardon from Pence or will he stick it out to the bitter end ?

It will be interesting to see what transpires during the remainder of the "lameduck" Presidency.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> People are waiting to hear who the new AG will be. Will Biden pick someone who will aggressively pursue the Trumpsters or someone who will let it all go ?


My guess answer to your question above is the second option. Biden is nowhere the pitbull (one of the many characters, including that of a chameleon as well) in the Dump.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is some concern about Trump still having access to the nuclear codes until Biden is sworn in on Wednesday, January 20.

The top general at the Pentagon was asked about this directly and he replied that he would refuse an "illegal" order to launch.

When asked what would happen if he was replaced to get someone who would order the launch, his reply was "we didn't get to the top level of the US military by being stupid". It has been reported that when Trump started threatening North Korea with a full nuclear attack and talking about dropping a nuclear weapon into a hurricane, the US military took notice of the flippancy of Trump's comments and made some changes to install some additional level of security to prevent the rash use of such weapons.

Still........January 20 can't come soon enough for many. Hand over the keys and GTFO.

Some suggested the codes have already been changed and if Trump uses that code......he will get a pepperoni pizza delivered to the White House.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope at this point Trump just goes golfing... it would be the best thing for the country.

Wall Street loves the Yellen pick. Actually, Wall Street loves all of this. Very positive to have experienced people in government.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> *I hope at this point Trump just goes golfing... it would be the best thing for the country.*
> 
> Wall Street loves the Yellen pick. Actually, Wall Street loves all of this. Very positive to have experienced people in government.


 .. +1. And give Twitter a rest.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Nope.......Trump heard on television that business people were crediting Biden's pick of Yellen for Treasury that caused the bump today.

So, he went down to the press conference, announced that it was all because of him and left.

Jim Acosta of CNN said it was the most "bizarre" thing he had ever seen in a WH press conference. He called it "weird".


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> There is some concern about Trump still having access to the nuclear codes until Biden is sworn in on Wednesday, January 20.
> 
> The top general at the Pentagon was asked about this directly and he replied that he would refuse an "illegal" order to launch.
> 
> ...


Read Tom Clancy books, and you'll know precisely what would happen if an illegal order to nuke was given.

Trump has to have the codes until the new President is sworn in.
Trump is the president, and here after nearly 4 years people don't want to accept that he's the President.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

sags said:


> Nope.......Trump heard on television that business people were crediting Biden's pick of Yellen for Treasury that caused the bump today.
> 
> So, he went down to the press conference, announced that it was all because of him and left.
> 
> Jim Acosta of CNN said it was the most "bizarre" thing he had ever seen in a WH press conference. He called it "weird".


Strange since Trump didn't want Yellen because she wasn't tall enough.








Trump might have renominated Yellen for Fed chair if she wasn't so... short, report says


President Trump might have reappointed Janet Yellen to head the Federal Reserve if only she was a few inches taller.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Tom Clancy is a fiction writer. I prefer to listen to the General who is actually there and he said......."we aren't stupid".

Feel free to interpret that however you want. I take it that the US military would refuse to obey an illegal launch order from any President.

If there is no launch incoming from another country......there isn't going to be a launch. That is one mistake that can't be undone.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hillary Clinton beat Trump. She had millions more votes. The Russians stole the election for Trump. Everyone knows that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> Hillary Clinton beat Trump. She had millions more votes. The Russians stole the election for Trump. Everyone knows that.


It's true that Clinton won the popular vote, but Trump did legitimately win the 2016 election based on how their system works. This was yet another one in a long series of US elections where Democrats win the popular vote and then lose the presidency.

The distinction is important because those are legitimate wins for Republicans (except 2000)

Russian interference has been confirmed by all US intelligence officials. But all we know for certain is (1) there was Russian interference and (2) the Russian position favoured Trump. These two points are openly documented and signed off on by the CIA, NSA, and FBI.

That is a little different than what you said in your post. We don't know if Russians changed the outcome for Trump. All we know is that they interfered, and wanted Trump to win.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Hillary Clinton beat Trump. She had millions more votes. The Russians stole the election for Trump. Everyone knows that.


This post is a mix of lies and unsupported allegations. Really you should do better

The facts are quite simple.

Hilary Clinton lost to Trump.
Trump beat Clinton by exactly 77 votes. 
Everyone should know that, but apparently they don't.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

james4beach said:


> It's true that Clinton won the popular vote, but Trump did legitimately win the 2016 election based on how their system works. This was yet another one in a long series of US elections where Democrats win the popular vote and then lose the presidency.
> 
> The distinction is important because those are legitimate wins for Republicans (except 2000)
> 
> ...


I don't believe Trump won legitimately. 

I believe the Trump campaign coordinated with the Russian misinformation campaign and it made a difference in the margin thin victory for Trump.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

No AG announced today. Too bad.......I was hoping it would be AOC. The Trumpsters would be freaking out........LOL.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I don't believe Trump won legitimately.
> 
> I believe the Trump campaign coordinated with the Russian misinformation campaign and it made a difference in the margin thin victory for Trump.


And the DNC coordinated with a massive anti-Trump misinformation campaign.
To be clear, by misinformation I mean they attribute facts and positions to Trump that are not true.
Quite honestly I don't know why they saw the need to make up stuff, there is more than enough legitimate criticism.
But that's part of the game in US politics.

The end result is in 2016 Trump got 77 more votes than Clinton, and he won.

It looks like Biden is going to get more votes than Trump and he'll likely win.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Read Tom Clancy books, and you'll know precisely what would happen if *an illegal order to nuke was given*.


 .. and who would be crazy enough to do that. Certainly not Biden as he hasn't been given the opportunity yet.



> Trump has to have the codes until the new President is sworn in.


 ... he can have all the codes he want as long as the button is not executed.



> Trump is the president, and here after *nearly 4 years people don't want to accept that he's the President.*


 ... which people? He's still popular amongst the MAGA Cult and then there's 2024 (and today is November 24, 2020 only) for a resurrection ... god forbid.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't know.......a 2024 run by one of the Trumps would make for entertaining TV.

Trump will hang around as long as he can and stronghold the Republican Party. They sold their soul to the devil and it is time to pay up.

Trump can make millions milking his idiot followers. They got more money than brains.......apparently.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_The end result is in 2016 Trump got 77 more votes than Clinton, and he won.

It looks like Biden is going to get more votes than Trump and he'll likely win. _

It's all over. Biden wins by the same electoral votes as Trump, which Trump called a "landslide" victory.

Trump pardoned the Thanksgiving turkey today. He is now entering into the pardon zone of the lame duck Presidency.

Unfortunately for his criminal friends, he can't pardon all of their charges at the State level, but the fewer criminal charges the less they have to defend.

And then, Trump will need a President to pardon him. I don't think there is any way that Biden could pardon Trump and have Democrats accept it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

sags said:


> I don't know.......a 2024 run by one of the Trumps would make for entertaining TV.


That's what they said about 2016.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... which people? He's still popular amongst the MAGA Cult and then there's 2024 (and today is November 24, 2020 only) for a resurrection ... god forbid.


Sags is "those people",still doesn't want to accept that Trump is the President.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Sags is "those people",still doesn't want to accept that Trump is the President.


 ... true statement only if you change that to Trump "was" the President. 

And using the mirror on the wall analogy, please realize that Biden is going to be the incoming President for the next 4 years or as the "Real" President of the USA.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe Ivanka Trump will run for President ?

It looks like Canada/US relations would be warm.










Or maybe Melania Trump will run.....but that may be too warm.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... true statement only if you change that to Trump "was" the President.
> 
> And using the mirror on the wall analogy, please realize that Biden is going to be the incoming President for the next 4 years or as the "Real" President of the USA.


Trump is the President until Jan 20th.
I am constantly surprised how often people can ignore really basic facts.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> Maybe Ivanka Trump will run for President ?
> 
> It looks like Canada/US relations would be warm.
> 
> ...


It seems like you're saying that the only redeemable quality that Trudeau has is his good looks?

We already know that this is what got him into power in the first place. It certainly wasn't his teaching of drama class with his Bachelor of Arts degree.

So now you think that Ivanka's looks will propel her into power?

ltr


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Some interesting choices... it looks more like a reset to the Obama days. Or at least a reversal of Trump policies.









Who are Joe Biden's top cabinet picks?


Profiles of the people expected to take key posts in the Biden administration




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Trump is the President until Jan 20th.
> I am constantly surprised how often people can ignore really basic facts.


 .. that may be a "fact" and technically it is ... but being shameless doesn't exactly earn people respect so they choose to ignore these so-called "facts". The realty is the human world doesn't operate based on just "facts".


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Biden will be the President on Jan 20th.
I am constantly surprised how often people can ignore really basic facts.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Trudeau solved the climate change problem? What did he do with the billions in extra carbon taxes we gave him?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I thought Trudeau solved the climate change problem? What did he do with the billions in extra carbon taxes we gave him?


I think he used it for "water bottle box things" 
at $90/case Boxed Water 8.5 Ounce 24 Pack (Mini), Better Than Plastic Bottled Water, Water for Kids: Amazon.ca: Grocery


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I thought Trudeau solved the climate change problem? What did he do with the billions in extra carbon taxes we gave him?


We got our share back on our taxes.

I wish they had used it to give everyone several pairs of long underwear so they can turn down the home heat a few degrees in the winter.

They could have built a long underwear factory in Alberta and paid laid off oil workers their wages to manufacture the underwear.

Or......they could have used the money to build green powered mini homes for the homeless in every Province.

Battle climate change, redistribute income, help the homeless stay warm, and create jobs at the same time.........win/win/win/win.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> We got our share back on our taxes.
> 
> I wish they had used it to give everyone several pairs of long underwear so they can turn down the home heat a few degrees in the winter.
> 
> ...


Redistribute income, ie free stuff for people who didn't earn it.

How about the government doesn't take my money, and I buy stuff I want, which has people building products people want.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You can do it your way, but that is uninspired and doesn't visually illustrate the commitment of the Canadian government to climate change or the homeless (in the examples given). Your plan also doesn't address any existing problems. It is a continuation of the status quo.

The government gives the carbon taxes back to the people, but obviously there are many who complain about the tax because they don't understand how it is returned to them. It does beg the question of "why bother" collecting it only to reimburse it. What is the useful purpose in that ?

The last place people want their tax dollars to go is into an imagined vast vortex of government spending. People want to accomplish something.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Back when Ontario first allowed legal lotteries, they designated all profits to building infrastructure in communities across Ontario.

Every week during the draw for the winners, they highlighted the new structures that were built in communities.......arenas, community centers, swimming pools.

Many of those structures stand today as a testament to the benefits of marrying revenue with specific targeted goals. 

There was a feeling of pride and accomplishment about building those community projects, that was lost when lottery proftis where folded into general revenues.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Will Biden add "progressives" to his administration ? What will the Trudeau government's November 30 financial update reveal on the future of Canada ?

Interesting times, but "progressive" is the key word today. 

People want to move forward with new ideas and governments that don't provide that are going to be short lived.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I think he used it for "water bottle box things"
> at $90/case Boxed Water 8.5 Ounce 24 Pack (Mini), Better Than Plastic Bottled Water, Water for Kids: Amazon.ca: Grocery


Buying water on Amazon is the exact opposite of environmentally friendly (whether it is in a carton or a plastic bottle).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

So how do I get my carbon taxes back?

I remember when the lottery first started, they were going to spend the money on sports. A lot of rinks that had nothing wrong with them, were condemned so they could get a "free" new one. But that money seemed to stop after a couple of years. I don't know where the lottery money goes now. I thought it went into general revenue.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought this might not get censored since it is the Pennsylvania legislature investigating voting irregularities. There are dozens of examples if you want to look for them.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> So how do I get my carbon taxes back?
> 
> I remember when the lottery first started, they were going to spend the money on sports. A lot of rinks that had nothing wrong with them, were condemned so they could get a "free" new one. But that money seemed to stop after a couple of years. I don't know where the lottery money goes now. I thought it went into general revenue.


Depends on your province. It comes back as a tax credit when you fill your taxes: Have you claimed the climate action incentive payment yet? - Canada.ca


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I thought this might not get censored since it is the Pennsylvania legislature investigating voting irregularities. There are dozens of examples if you want to look for them.


Probably because it's misinformation. Fact check: Vote spikes in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania do not prove election fraud

Later on, they state that there were only 1.8M mail-in ballots sent out and 2.4M mail-in ballots received PA Hearing Expert Witness: "The Biden Injection" Vote Dump of 600K - 570K Went For Biden, 3200 for Trump - Geller Report News. Except that 2.6M ballots were requested: Mail-in ballot requests pass 2.6M in Pennsylvania.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Depends on your province. It comes back as a tax credit when you fill your taxes: Have you claimed the climate action incentive payment yet? - Canada.ca


He wasn't asking sincerely.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

To use a baseball analogy...........

The sneer is gone from Donald's lip, his teeth are clenched in hate,
He pounds with cruel violence his bat upon the plate;
And now the pitcher holds the ball, and now he lets it go,
And now the air is shattered by the force of Donald's blow.

Oh, somewhere in this favoured land the sun is shining bright,
The band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light;
And somewhere men are laughing, and somewhere children shout,
But there is no joy in Trumpville—mighty Donald has struck out.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> He wasn't asking sincerely.


I figured, but I also figured that others might actually want to know.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Probably because it's misinformation. Fact check: Vote spikes in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania do not prove election fraud
> 
> Later on, they state that there were only 1.8M mail-in ballots sent out and 2.4M mail-in ballots received PA Hearing Expert Witness: "The Biden Injection" Vote Dump of 600K - 570K Went For Biden, 3200 for Trump - Geller Report News. Except that 2.6M ballots were requested: Mail-in ballot requests pass 2.6M in Pennsylvania.


bgc, you're playing word games.

The problem is that there are dozens of reports of irregularities, which is a concern.
Your counter that it isn't fraud is quite disengenuous, when they find hundreds of uncounted votes, like they did in Wisconsin, that's a problem. Fraud or "simple mistakes" it doesn't matter.

There is basically no chance that Trump will win, no matter how much they dig into the irregularities.

That being said, dismissing concerns about voter irregularities is wrong. 
Biden will win, Trump will lose, but voting irregularities should be addressed.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> The problem is that there are dozens of reports of irregularities, which is a concern.
> . . .
> That being said, dismissing concerns about voter irregularities is wrong.


When Trump's team went to court repeatedly (was it dozens of times?) they never presented any evidence. Even when the judges asked for it, they presented no evidence of fraud. The Trump team had plenty of chances to demonstrate fraud; their lawyers have been asked for it repeatedly.

Repeatedly challenging the results of a democratic election, when there is no evidence of fraud, and no margin that is THIN enough to change the election outcome, is anti-democratic behaviour. But that's what the Republicans do now ... they don't respect American democracy.

Contrary to your claims MrMatt, nobody dismissed the irregularities. The courts, and media, have been all ears. Show us the evidence of the fraud. The judges asked too: wow that sounds serious, show me the evidence.

Oh, you have no evidence?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Oh, you have no evidence?


Pretty much, you saved me the effort of responding.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

When is Giuliani going to "release the Kraken" ? I want to be stay inside that day.

Meanwhile, Trump pardoned another turkey.......General Flynn. He was a traitor to his country, lied to the FBI and should be in prison.

Flynn was being paid by Turkey and meeting with the Russians while serving as the National Security Advisor to the US. ..........unbelievable.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Just like with everything else, all the Trump fans are living in a parallel reality.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

sags said:


> When is Giuliani going to "release the Kraken" ? I want to be stay inside that day.


Next September in Seattle...Hopefully!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> When Trump's team went to court repeatedly (was it dozens of times?) they never presented any evidence. Even when the judges asked for it, they presented no evidence of fraud. The Trump team had plenty of chances to demonstrate fraud; their lawyers have been asked for it repeatedly.
> 
> Repeatedly challenging the results of a democratic election, when there is no evidence of fraud, and no margin that is THIN enough to change the election outcome, is anti-democratic behaviour. But that's what the Republicans do now ... they don't respect American democracy.
> 
> ...


No evidence?
The rulings I read said that it wasn't enough evidence.

My point is that when people raise concerns about irregularities, people like bcg claim "no evidence of fraud".

They're trying to conflate irregularities with fraud, then by claiming no evidence of fraud, are trying to dismiss the irregularities by association.

So yes, there are people doing that, they're right here in this thread.
It is possible to believe there are likely some irregularities, and that Biden won the election at the same time.


Do I think there was an intentional systematic attempt to swing the election for Biden. 
Yes, it's very clear that when they decide that signatures don't have to match for the vote to be valid that there is something fishy going on.

That being said, the fact that they changed rules, or blatantly broke them and courts upheld them means "it's legit". 

So yes, Biden won, maybe if they didn't bend the rules he would have still won. But maybe not.
They wouldn't be pushing for last minute, unlegislated rule changes if they thought it was going to be a blowout.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Social gatherings in USA. Nice family picture and no doubt a nice family. But, was this acceptable on Nov 4th?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

The problem is that most of the time, the affidavits are full of complaints that have nothing to do with irregularities, but reflect what they see and lack of understanding of the process. 

For example:
Many observers said they saw poll workers enter the birthdate of Jan. 1, 1900, for some voters. George Azzouz, Detroit's director of elections, told CNN recently that "the date of January 1, 1900, is often used in the electronic poll book as a temporary placeholder for absentee ballots arriving just before Election Day." 

or just complaints about perceived bias:
"I witnessed election workers open ballots with Donald Trump votes and respond by rolling their eyes and showing it to other poll workers. I believe some of these ballots may not have been properly counted," said Artricia Bomer, a Republican challenger at the TCF, without providing evidence as to how the ballots were improperly counted.

Or here's another one:

'As a final note, I did find it odd that, throughout the day/night, I saw a few dozen military ballots be counted,' according to one affidavit accompanying the suit. * 
'*Although I cannot provide specific numbers or names, I can estimate that at least 80% of the military ballots I saw were straight ticket democrat or simply had Joe Biden's name filled in on them. I had always been told that military personnel tended to be more conservative, so this stuck out to me as the day went on,' GOP poll watcher Braden Giacobazzi wrote. 

And some have walked back their affidavits when questioned. Williams prof disavows own finding of mishandled GOP ballots

Of course, there's the fact that somehow the irregularities favoured Biden, yet, Republicans gained in the House, and the Senate is still a toss-up.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Republicans legislators were elected down ballot on the same ballots that Trump is challenging are corrupt.

Why would Democrat "no gooders" vote for Biden and then a slate of Republicans on the same fake ballot ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

agent99 said:


> Social gatherings in USA. Nice family picture and no doubt a nice family. But, was this acceptable on Nov 4th?


If that was taken on November 4.....then no, it isn't acceptable.

Unfortunately, there is a long list of politicians, leaders, and medical experts who have skirted the recommended restrictions.

Still, that doesn't mean I want to expose myself to the virus to prove a point......like some are willing to do.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> If that was taken on November 4.....then no, it isn't acceptable.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is a long list of politicians, leaders, and medical experts who have skirted the recommended restrictions.
> 
> Still, that doesn't mean I want to expose myself to the virus to prove a point......like some are willing to do.


 ... maybe everyone was holding their breath there for the photo-op??? Oh Biden, first boo boo.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Much worse than a "boo boo" I am thinking. Nothing like serving the anti maskers and right wing conservatives a juicy talking point on a Thanksgiving platter.

It is a legit photo and from CNN with an opinion piece from Biden.

Worse than the photo is the opinion piece, where Biden talks about people not being with their families this year and then stands there grinning with his family.

Biden is in the highest risk category. He has had some serious medical problems in the past and is 78 years old. He is also the incoming President of the US.

I hope he shows a lot better judgement in the future.

Biden's health issues :

_"He currently treats Biden for four issues: *non-valvular atrial fibrillation (irregular heart rhythm), hyperlipidemia (high levels of fat in blood), gastroesophageal reflux and seasonal allergies. The former vice president takes three prescription and two over-the-counter medicines for the ailments.* O’Connor added that Biden does not drink alcohol or use tobacco, while he exercises at least five days a week.

Biden has no history of diabetes, high blood pressure, heart attacks, or neurological disorders, his doctor wrote. O’Connor listed *two brain aneurysms found in 1988, one of which caused a hemorrhage, as Biden’s most significant health issue. The Democrat has also had localized, non-melanoma skin cancer removed several times."*_

Given the above, Biden suffers from high cholestoral and artery damage which is causing the aneurysms. Combined with atrial fib that puts him at very high risk of a stroke. The statins, blood thinners, and heart rythmn medications also have very serious undesirable side effects, such as uncontrolled bleeding.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Much worse than a "boo boo" I am thinking. Nothing like serving the anti maskers and right wing conservatives a juicy talking point on a Thanksgiving platter.
> 
> It is a legit photo and from CNN with an opinion piece from Biden.
> 
> ...


Good luck, I bet the analysis will show Biden was elected as the "Not Trump" Candidate.
He's the candidate of the elites, like Trudeau, he doesn't think the health guidance should apply to him.

I agree, he's old and unhealthy.

I actually think he's displaying clear signs of cognitive decline.
Hopefully his handlers smarten up.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't worry, the fix is in and Biden will soon be the new President. Then things will go back to normal. The same old crowd of grafters, spooks and war mongers will be in charge, there will be a new round of wars against brown people around the world, everyone's taxes will go back up, there will be more lockdowns, more people will lose their jobs, more small businesses will go under, and the billionaires who finally managed to get rid of that loose canon Trump will rake in a few more billions.

Meanwhile Joe will be trying to decide between the Jello and the applesauce, while Kamela Harris thinks she is running things. Everything will be just peachy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Much worse than a "boo boo" I am thinking. Nothing like serving the anti maskers and right wing conservatives a juicy talking point on a Thanksgiving platter.
> 
> It is a legit photo and from CNN with an opinion piece from Biden.
> 
> ...


 ... then in that case, Harris gets to run the house. His choice.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Good luck, I bet the analysis will show Biden was elected as the "Not Trump" Candidate.
> He's the candidate of the elites, like Trudeau, he doesn't think the health guidance should apply to him.
> 
> I agree, he's old and unhealthy.
> ...


Well, worst case, we have a president starting to decline cognitively replacing a president with little cognitive capacity to begin with. This whole line of attack fell flat because Trump is an incurious dullard. I know it was a feeble attempt to recap the attack on Hillary who was supposedly at death's door. Matt is helpfully parroting this rather unsubstantiated idea.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Don't worry, the fix is in and Biden will soon be the new President. Then things will go back to normal. The same old crowd of grafters, spooks and war mongers will be in charge, there will be a new round of wars against brown people around the world, everyone's taxes will go back up, there will be more lockdowns, more people will lose their jobs, more small businesses will go under, and the billionaires who finally managed to get rid of that loose canon Trump will rake in a few more billions.
> 
> Meanwhile Joe will be trying to decide between the Jello and the applesauce, while Kamela Harris thinks she is running things. Everything will be just peachy.


You make it sound like Trump wasn't already ruling for the billionaires. Trump accomplished very little in office. One of those accomplishments was massive tax cuts for the wealthiest Americans.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> You make it sound like Trump wasn't already ruling for the billionaires. Trump accomplished very little in office. One of those accomplishments was massive tax cuts for the wealthiest Americans.


Yeah all the billionaires were on Trump's side except the ones running America's giant media companies, Facebook, Twitter, Google, and the ones who donated to the Clinton and Biden campaigns./sarkylert


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Well, worst case, we have a president starting to decline cognitively replacing a president with little cognitive capacity to begin with. This whole line of attack fell flat because Trump is an incurious dullard. I know it was a feeble attempt to recap the attack on Hillary who was supposedly at death's door. Matt is helpfully parroting this rather unsubstantiated idea.


I will bet money that Biden won't last the term.
He's really just a Trojan horse. 

Harris was knocked out of the primaries, but someone really wanted her in there.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump at his bizarre press conference today. Where did they get that kid's table ? The right front leg is broken. He looks like an idiot sitting there ranting away.

Meanwhile over at Fox News, the prime time gang went on and on about the dire consequences that would befall America "if" Biden is elected, and then after Laura Ingraham sent out a tweet about organizing the fight against Biden after Trump is gone. The tweet was later removed.

Trump, Fox News and the right wing media are playing their supporters like carnival barkers at the midway freak show, and now they are playing each other.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I will bet money that Biden won't last the term.
> He's really just a Trojan horse.
> 
> Harris was knocked out of the primaries, but someone really wanted her in there.


The Democrats wanted their best chance to beat Trump, and it worked out pretty well I would say.

Harris's time will come. After 4 years of experience as VP, she will be unbeatable in 2024.

It is a similar situation in Canada, where Chrystia Freeland is gaining the experience to replace Trudeau when the time comes.

Continuity of leadership is critically important.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

@MrMatt is always talking in such dark, cynical terms... "trojan horse".

Kamala Harris would make a fine president. Here's an overview of her policies.

Harris does not have the desire, nor the ability to even curtail the free goodies for corporations and billionaires. The billionaires and wealthy elites will continue to own and operate America, not pay their fair share of taxes, and refuse to fund social safety nets for the poor.

There is no prospect of "socialism" coming to the US, just as European countries, and Canada, are not socialist either. All of these countries are capitalist. The term "socialism" is thrown around by the rich *to scare the public away from any politician who might dare to raise taxes on the rich.*

And when I say rich, I mean actual rich. Families with billions of $ ... the ones who pass billions between generations, tax-free. The ones who can easily fund more social safety nets for the peasants (through taxes), but who are too greedy to give up any of their money. None of YOU are rich.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> @MrMatt is always talking in such dark, cynical terms... "trojan horse".
> 
> Kamala Harris would make a fine president. Here's an overview of her policies.


?
Did you even read that link?
She wants unaccountable police, and opposes investigating police use of deadly force.
She's for the Green New Deal, and against private health insurance.

She's an authoritarian socialist, quite literally a Nazi.

"""
In 2015, she did not support efforts to ensure incidents of police deadly force in California were independently investigated, or that all officers should wear body cameras.

But after professing support for eliminating private health insurance companies, she swiftly backtracked.

Ms Harris was a co-sponsor of the Green New Deal, a policy paper that advocates overhauling the US economy to tackle climate change. Conservatives decry it as a "socialist manifesto".
"""


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> There is no prospect of "socialism" coming to the US, just as European countries, and Canada, are not socialist either. All of these countries are capitalist. The term "socialism" is thrown around by the rich *to scare the public away from any politician who might dare to raise taxes on the rich.*
> 
> And when I say rich, I mean actual rich. Families with billions of $ ... the ones who pass billions between generations, tax-free. The ones who can easily fund more social safety nets for the peasants (through taxes), but who are too greedy to give up any of their money. None of YOU are rich.


The US has estate taxes for this, they also have gift taxes.
Their "war on the rich" has been as successful as their "war on drugs"

It's normal people and the poor who end up bearing the cost.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I heard on the radio that Elon Musk's net worth increased by $100 billion year over year, for no logical reason other than the run on Tesla stock.

Meanwhile tens of millions of working Americans are collecting food stamps. Some of the biggest corporations have employees collecting food stamps.

If conservatives don't see the problem, maybe they are the problem. I wonder what color the sky is on their alternative planet.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden received the most votes of any President in US history. 

Americans know what his policies are and they chose to vote for him in a historic victory.

The election is over. Americans have decided they want a different future than the one offered by the Republicans.

Here in Canada, we are going to have a similar choice in the next election.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Yeah all the billionaires were on Trump's side except the ones running America's giant media companies, Facebook, Twitter, Google, and the ones who donated to the Clinton and Biden campaigns./sarkylert


How about data: exit polls show those with income >$100k voted more for Trump than Biden.









2020 Presidential Election exit polls: share of votes by income U.S. 2020 | Statista


According to exit polling in the 2020 Presidential Election in the United States, 57 percent of surveyed voters making less than 50,000 U.S.




www.statista.com


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I will bet money that Biden won't last the term.
> He's really just a Trojan horse.
> 
> Harris was knocked out of the primaries, but someone really wanted her in there.







But Russian meddling was a hoax?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> But Russian meddling was a hoax?


Dunno, ask the deniers.
I've said for a long time that there is significant foreign interference in elections.
It's very concerning.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> ?
> Did you even read that link?
> She wants unaccountable police, and opposes investigating police use of deadly force.
> She's for the Green New Deal, and against private health insurance.
> ...


Thanks for the Friday laugh MrMatt

I still wonder if you're "for real"


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the Friday laugh MrMatt
> 
> I still wonder if you're "for real"


She wants unaccountable police to brutalize the population under a government controlled socialist economy.

You don't see that as a bit problematic?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I mean, I find it very unlikely that Harris was selected because someone wanted her to be president. Biden won the primary, and he picked a running mate seemingly on the basis of 1) identity politics (woman of colour) and 2) fairly mainstream views on policy. Despite how people are trying to spin her as a far left ideologue, she is no Sanders or Warren, much less AOC. I personally doubt Harris will ever be president. Likeliest scenario, Biden serves his first term and perhaps chooses not to seek re-election. Harris tries to get the nomination for 2024 but fails.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> She wants unaccountable police to brutalize the population under a government controlled socialist economy.
> 
> You don't see that as a bit problematic?


This is absurd spin. No one is buying what you're selling.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> 2) fairly mainstream views on policy


Yes, it was fun watching the Republicans try to simultaneously say that she will defund the police (easy on crime), and bring up the fact that she had prosecuted so many pot cases as a reason Democrats should not trust her.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Yes, it was fun watching the Republicans try to simultaneously say that she will defund the police (easy on crime), and bring up the fact that she had prosecuted so many pot cases as a reason Democrats should not trust her.


That's the thing, they have a lot of bad positions.
Several of which actually contradict each others.

It's what drives rational logical people nuts.
They promote systematic racial discrimination and say they're fighting racism. They even do it with a straight face, and people seem to just accept it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup, all those rational logical people...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Yup, all those rational logical people...


If you think that's the picture of a "rational logical person", I guess it's a good thing I didn't spend Thanksgiving with you.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> If you think that's the picture of a "rational logical person", I guess it's a good thing I didn't spend Thanksgiving with you.


 ... I hope you realize that andrewf was pulling your leg there.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I hope you realize that andrewf was pulling your leg there.


I hope you realize that I was actually stating that some old, agitated, hyper-partisan, isn't a good example of a rational logical person.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe Biden proudly announced today that he doesn't know what's going on.










Trump press secretary takes issue after Biden touts all-woman communications team


'President (Trump) already has an ALL FEMALE Senior White House Press Team,' she tweeted




nationalpost.com






Apparently in his haste to promote his race/sex based administration, his administration forgot to check if they actually were first.

Quite honestly I don't care about the race or gender of people doing most jobs. I think systematic discrimination in government hiring is absolutely appalling, and quite honestly there isn't any need for it. There are many capable people capable of doing these jobs, and people who aren't sexist will hire them, and don't need to promote it.

I'm really concerned that Biden is already starting down the regressive path of racial and gender based discrimination, and he hasn't even taken office yet.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Quite honestly I don't care about the race or gender of people doing most jobs. I think systematic discrimination in government hiring is absolutely appalling, and quite honestly there isn't any need for it. There are many capable people capable of doing these jobs, and people who aren't sexist will hire them, and don't need to promote it.


Yeah, I have observed endless news stories from the progressives about this Biden all female communications team.

Who cares whether they're all female or all male or all black or all white or fifty-fifty anything. 

Here's a novel progressive idea for all the leftists - how about appointing the best candidates. Bet they never thought of that crazy idea...

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I have observed endless news stories from the progressives about this Biden all female communications team.
> 
> Who cares whether they're all female or all male or all black or all white or fifty-fifty anything.
> 
> ...


Who cares?

Racists and sexists care.

The real racists and sexists truly and honestly think that "insert group" isn't as capable, that's why in their world saying "merit based" is the same as "racist/sexist".

The idea that women or POC could succeed on their merit is unimaginable to them.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They could have just done it, and not cast a pall of tokenism over it by bragging about it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Joe Biden proudly announced today that he doesn't know what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that the National Post foolishly took the bait from Trumpster Kayleigh without bothering to perform due diligence.

The government website lists many males in the Trump WH press office, including her own male deputies and Pence's male press secretary.

Maybe she forgot ?









Biden names all-female comms team, McEnany lies that Trump was first


McEnany claims Trump has an all-female team, forgets about her own male deputies and Pence's male press secretary




www.salon.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden is smart to appoint well qualified people from the voting groups that elected him.

Forgetting about the blue collar voters and suburban women who elected him in 2016 was a mistake that cost Trump the election.

The Democrats are already planning ahead for 2024.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The government website lists many males in the Trump WH press office, including her own male deputies and Pence's male press secretary.


No it doesn't.
I do not see a single persons gender or race posted on the government website.

Playing the identity politics game, none of us know what gender any of those people are.
People who aren't sexist don't care what their gender identity is anyway.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

AG Barr told AP there was no evidence of election fraud and Biden won. Barr is trying to save his own skin now.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> AG Barr told AP there was no evidence of election fraud and Biden won. Barr is trying to save his own skin now.


There is ample proof of election irregularities, but the courts have approved them, so the issue is moot.

Why election integrity is a political issue in the US is insane.

In 2020 Biden won by the rules of the game, just like Trump won in 2016. It's time for everyone to move on.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Why election integrity is a political issue in the US is insane.


You can't seriously suggest that Trump is calling it out in good faith. He would love election fraud, as long as it benefitted him.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> You can't seriously suggest that Trump is calling it out in good faith. He would love election fraud, as long as it benefitted him.


I've said for a while, this silliness should stop.
Trump only cares about "election integrity" because he lost.
Just like the Democrats only cared about the electoral college when they lost, or Trudeau wanted reform the electoral system, until he realized that it wouldn't benefit him, but the NDP is all in on electoral reform.

I think the lack of a free vote, is the single largest issue facing future elections.

We all know there was electoral fraud in the US, we all understand that not verifying voter eligibility (through ID or signatures or some other means) is a problem.
But that ship has sailed.

I DO think that any irregularities and problems must be investigated and addressed. Even if they don't matter for this election, they should try to do better next time.
I ALSO think that Trump has lost and it's time to move on.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think there is room for progress to be made there.

If GOP wants measures to give them peace of mind on election fraud, maybe they could concede on gerrymandering, trying to unjustly purge voter registration, limiting polling places in poor areas, etc. I don't think either side is interested in an impartial, fair electoral process. They only care about maximizing partisan advantage. Quite a toxic dynamic. Trump is doing America no favours with the shenanigans after the election.

As it stands, no one has actually brought anything credible to court challenges. If they can't point to any fire despite desperately claiming there's all kind of smoke, you have to wonder...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I think there is room for progress to be made there.
> 
> If GOP wants measures to give them peace of mind on election fraud, maybe they could concede on gerrymandering, trying to unjustly purge voter registration, limiting polling places in poor areas, etc. I don't think either side is interested in an impartial, fair electoral process. They only care about maximizing partisan advantage. Quite a toxic dynamic. Trump is doing America no favours with the shenanigans after the election.
> 
> As it stands, no one has actually brought anything credible to court challenges. If they can't point to any fire despite desperately claiming there's all kind of smoke, you have to wonder...


The failure to match signatures is reasonable concern, courts ruled that's ok.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Trump is the President until Jan 20th.
> I am constantly surprised how often people can ignore really basic facts.


Yes he is and I hope they put the baby in the corner with his toys and let him throw his tantrums until he cries himself to sleep.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rudy Giuliani is in the hospital with COVID.

He doesn't believe in masks or distancing, and was with large groups of people all over the US at hearings, courts, press conferences etc the past few weeks.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Last night the first Federal execution took place in a Presidential lame duck session in 130 years. There is another execution scheduled for today.

The SCOTUS voted 6-3 to deny a stay of execution (a consequence of a conservative ruled court) and Trump refused clemency.

There hadn't been a federal push for executions in 16 years, but Trump's AG Barr started them up in July and has executed 8 people plus one more today.

The prisoner was in custody since 1999. What kind of person pushes through executions only days before they leave office ?

Well.....Trump went to a Christmas party, and considered pardons for his family and friends, and of course.......himself.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Biden administration is going to "deep clean" the White House campus..........all 55,000 square feet of it.

They don't know when the Trumps are moving out, but Melania is already packing up and sending stuff out.

Ivanka and Jared bought an empty parcel of land in a swanky Florida subdivision that has almost as many private security guards as residents.

It appears everyone knows they are moving except the MAGA crowd.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Last night the first Federal execution took place in a Presidential lame duck session in 130 years. There is another execution scheduled for today.
> 
> The SCOTUS voted 6-3 to deny a stay of execution (a consequence of a conservative ruled court) and Trump refused clemency.
> 
> ...


 ... I think the devil is gonna to see ghosts this Xmas.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry...esponse_n_5fd329e6c5b68ce17186fd0f?ri18n=true

This is refreshing news ... and Mark Hamill's comment predictably spot on ... LOL!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Biden's proposed cabinet and other appointments are all old line hacks and Washington insiders from the Obama and Bush years and the hard left is sore as hell about it. BLM and the others are already lobbying for positions and making plans to oust Biden. There is a good chance he will step down due to ill health shortly after the inauguration to be replaced by President Kamala Harris, who couldn't even win the support of her own party in the primaries and has practically no support from the public. In surveys 17% of Democrat voters say they regret voting for Biden and would change their vote to Trump if they had it to do over again. This would be enough votes to give Trump a second term.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Biden's proposed cabinet and other appointments are all old line hacks and Washington insiders from the Obama and Bush years and the hard left is sore as hell about it. BLM and the others are already lobbying for positions and making plans to oust Biden. There is a good chance he will step down due to ill health shortly after the inauguration to be replaced by President Kamala Harris, who couldn't even win the support of her own party in the primaries and has practically no support from the public. In surveys 17% of Democrat voters say they regret voting for Biden and would change their vote to Trump if they had it to do over again. This would be enough votes to give Trump a second term.


I have trouble believing that 17% number.

A guy who's whole identity is "I've been in politics for half a century" was destined to pick political insiders, it's all he knows.

That being said they'll likely be more competent than random people outside of politics, but that's not helpful if they're doing bad things.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The point is not that Biden is an insider's insider, the point is that there is a hard left faction ('the squad', BLM, Bernie bros etc) who want to replace them and don't care what they have to do to get their way.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Biden's proposed cabinet and other appointments are all old line hacks and Washington insiders from the Obama and Bush years and the hard left is sore as hell about it. BLM and the others are already lobbying for positions and making plans to oust Biden. There is a good chance he will step down due to ill health shortly after the inauguration to be replaced by President Kamala Harris, who couldn't even win the support of her own party in the primaries and has practically no support from the public. In surveys 17% of Democrat voters say they regret voting for Biden and would change their vote to Trump if they had it to do over again. This would be enough votes to give Trump a second term.


Right wing fever dream. Willing to put any money down on that 'good chance' outcome?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The US suffered through the weakest and worst President in history and some want him back for another 4 years ? Biden couldn't possibly be worse.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

sags said:


> The US suffered through the weakest and worst President in history and some want him back for another 4 years ? Biden couldn't possibly be worse.


That's what you think.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The US suffered through the weakest and worst President in history and some want him back for another 4 years ? Biden couldn't possibly be worse.


"It couldn't possibly get worse", well those are famous last words.

Yeah, that's why they voted Biden, a total lack of imagination, or understanding what he's trying to do.

I'm sure there are people who voted Biden, because they truly believe he's on the right path and going to do a good job.
I can accept that, and there are many ways he absolutely is going to be better than Trump.

But I think most people are like you and simply voted "Not Trump", without knowing what the new administration will bring.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If Joe Biden is involved in any illegal or improper dealings.......toss him out. Kamala Harris is younger, smarter, and more progressive anyways.

I feel the same way about Trudeau. If he goes.......meh, we always got Chrystia Freeland who is better.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

sags said:


> I feel the same way about Trudeau. If he goes.......meh, we always got Chrystia Freeland who is better.


Hardly. Bring back Paul Martin, now that would make sense.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

afulldeck said:


> Hardly. Bring back Paul Martin, now that would make sense.


Pretty much any of the former PMs would be better than the current goofballs we have in place.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Conservatives are so frustrated they are looking at Biden's son and Trudeau's mother for some kind of dirty dealing.

They should look at their own party and MP Derek Sloan, the anti-vaxxers "useful idiot" who Erin O'Toole refuses to remove from his party.

Speaking of O'Toole........he wants to impose trade sanctions on China and build a pipeline to ship our oil to China......what a putz.

Conservatives need to find a real leader.









Opinion: Anti-vaxxers have found their useful idiot in Conservative MP Derek Sloan


The petition sponsored by Mr. Sloan blends a few true observations with anti-vaccine propaganda




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Conservatives are so frustrated they are looking at Biden's son and Trudeau's mother for some kind of dirty dealing.


Conservatives can look at Trudeau for dirty dealing.
He's interfered with criminal cases and accepted bribes.

The fact that he was giving handouts to friends who gave the money back to his mom was just the most recent of his publicly known "dirty dealings"


----------

